# Windows update not running



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

System restore and go back before the updates.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> System restore and go back before the updates.


And make sure you have Service Pack main updates, then you can in turn it off, 99% of users would have any problems in the future, just some useless updates that takes time.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I found this fix on YouTube. Seemed to work. Right now its in the process of installing 22 updates. Must have been corrupted for a while.


----------

